# Help....bad time again



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

I have been fighting this cycle of D and panic for a week now. I have Xaanax but am trying to ride this out w/o it and had not been taking it even prior to this episode. i am not sleeping well again...irrational thoughts pop into my brain...what if? type things....I cannnot eat much and am now nauseous, am exhausted, weepy....and very down again....the darn thoughts of just not being able to continue begin and then I get upset because I don't want to feel/think that way...I have 2 beautiful kids who need thier momma and a husband who needs me too. The norpramin (antidepressant) is supposed to be taking over for the xanaax and helping the depression and anxiety but....well I don't think it is...and this is my 6th or so combination in 4 years...I could just pop a few xanaax but then the next day I may need more....i have tried imagery, and "reconditioning" my thought processes but I cannot seem to get better for any length of time....Hormones play a major part, but hte pill screws me up more, seasons play a part but I can't change that ...Food seems to be a trigger...I need to see a conselor again but my hubbie does not like that...He wants to be able to fix things...I'm sorry I am whining...Just need to vent a little....I am tired of this...living in irrational fear is NO FUN and not what I want my kids to see. Do amy of you know....do the tapes help those who have a chemical imbalance...not just ibs induced anxiety? thanks for being here...Melissa


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Melissa - I'm so sorry to hear that you are having such a bad time. You mentioned that you are starting a new antidepressant and cutting back on the Xanax. Am I reading that right? Could your last cycle of D/anxiety be due to cutting back on the Xanax? I've heard that it sometimes happens. As far as the tapes go, I can only offer my experience with them. I was diagnosed with clinical depression, which from what I understand is a due to a chemical imbalance. I've also suffered from anxiety and IBS C/D Listening to the tapes helped me to curb the "what if" thinking. I think that just listening to the first one helped me to stop dwelling so much on the problem and then the other tapes gave me tools to help deal with the problem.As far as your hubby wanting to "fix things", I think most men have that desire. If going to a counselor helps you, you should go.And by the way, I found the beta blocker propranolol to more effective for me in curbing anxiety than anything else I've tried. I was taking it on an "as needed" basis, but started to take regularly to help prevent migraine headaches. I noticed an improvement in my anxiety level. Though I will say that there has been an increase of C in the C/D cycle I have.Hang in there!------------------Mï¿½dchen


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

No it is not a new anti-depressent....I have been on this combo for a year now...and the Xanaax truely does stop the panic but I do not want to become "immune" to it or need to take larger and larger doses so I try and stay away from it except when I am going out to a "function" where I may be under stress or like on vacations. I am going to put a call in to my doc today and see what he says about the situation...i should just be content that I have not had too many of these "episodes" lately....thx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even if you have to force yourself it may help to eat several small meals aday with a bit of protien and some cooked veggies.I get nauseous, exhausted and weepy from not eating, so I'd guess that it isn't helping. If you really can't bring yourself to eat see if you can tolerate something like Ensure. It is pretty easily digestible and can be used to keep your nutrition up until such time as you can eat better.Since a combo of therapy and medication seems to work in people with chemical imbalances (often better than either alone) I would think the tapes could help. K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Melissa V, I highly recommend giving them a try. They will work on anxiety and they will not interfer with any meds you take.If you have any particular questions let me know.As for a physiological basis yes they work on the regulation of the bodies chemicals.Sorry to hear your having a bad time, give the tapes a try, I don't think you will regret it and we will help you along as you go.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Melissa,OK, I'm going to play devil's advocate here, but if you need the Xanax to help you during this difficult time why not take it if you know it will help you? I can understand your fear of becoming dependent on it but that happens over months of regular use, not weeks. I go through periods where my IBS-D and anxiety wreck havoc on me. Using my Xanax gets me through the rough period until I am able to function better by myself. Don't feel badly about having to use it when you need it...that's what it's there for.







There are people that take high doses of Xanax for years and it still helps them. Best of luck with whatever you decide!Mary Beth


----------

